# Stratford upon Avon @ The Motorhome Show, Stratford upon Avon



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The Motorhome Show, Stratford upon Avon in Stratford upon Avon, Warwickshire starting 13/06/2016

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=834

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

waspes has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

Chausson has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## caz_cat (Jun 24, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

caz_cat has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

CurlyBoy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## dennisandandrea (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

dennisandandrea has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Nedley (Aug 21, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

Nedley has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*PLEASE NOTE THIS SHOW IS NOW BEING RUN BY APPLETREE EXIBITIONS NOT STONE LEISURE AS LISTED

I have altered the listing to Appletree now, so please book direct with Appletree on 01805 603943 and tell them you want to park
with Motorhomefacts.

If you have already booked with Stone Leisure then your tickets will be honoured with Appletree
*
Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Please book by telephone otherwise you will be charged more if you book on line
Tel 01805 603943

Jacquie
*


----------



## Linnet (Sep 17, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

Linnet has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

I have been trying to book my tickets for the last 3 days and all I get is an answer phone saying leave your name and number and we will ring you back. 
I am still waiting  not a good way to run a business.

Peter.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peter

I think they may be running a show somewhere this week am sure they will get back to you soon

Jacquie


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

rosalan has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just to remind you allthatyou have to book with Appletree now for Stratford NOT Stone Leisure,
Number to ring is 01805 603943 don't forget to tell them you want to park with mhf


Jacquie


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Well I have finally booked with appletree they tried to charge me more, so make sure you tell them that it is £68 as your camping with MHF.

Peter.


----------



## macd (Sep 21, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

macd has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## macd (Sep 21, 2008)

Macd will be attending this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Can all those attending Stratford please let me know what day you are arriving so that I can let
your marshal Dennis & Andrea know


Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

We will be there on Monday.

Peter.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

RobMD has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Appletree got back to me today (Saturday!) and have emailed my confirmation. I will be arriving on Thursday - hopefully about 3
Hoping the weather is OK and the show is an improvement on the last few years. In the past it used to be a good show and the location is lovely.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi!
Would someone confirm me on this rally please - Ta!


----------

